# Fish Laying On It' Side



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

I just added a Tiger Oscar to my tank last night, it seemed like it was taking him awhile to get used to the tank, so I kept the lights off all day today. I come home and turn the lights on, expecting the fish to be used to the tank and swimming around, but he is laying on his side.

My 90 gallon was a SW tank, I took it all down, cleaned the sand, added some rocks I picked up at my LFS store, and ran it for about 5 days before adding any fish. I added a jewled cichlid and a convict on Wed, then added the Tiger Oscar Thursday night. Unfortuently I don't have a freshwater test kit, could the PH be too high?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds to me like your tank isn't cycled-
I really suggest picking up a test kit....


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

get him outa there right away


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Sounds to me like your tank isn't cycled-
> I really suggest picking up a test kit....


The convict and jeweled cichlid are swimming around, right now I have a emp 400 running with the bio wheels since Monday, and a sump that holds 2 gallons of bio balls since Sunday. Looks like I'll have to pick up a test kit tomorrow.

Is there anything I can do now to prevent the fish from dying?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

If you have a cycled hospital tank, put him in there. Otherwise you'll have to cross your fingers. I'd turn the lights off too. Try not to put any stress on him at all!


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

fishguy1313 said:


> If you have a cycled hospital tank, put him in there. Otherwise you'll have to cross your fingers. I'd turn the lights off too. Try not to put any stress on him at all!


Unfortunetly I don't have a hopsital tank set up. The other fish are swimming fine, this fish looked good when I picked him up. Hopefully he'll pull through, he's been in the tank for over 24 hours though.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

pick up a little container of bio spira... It helps set up the bacteria REAL quick. I know it's bad, but due to lack of previous experience, i've never cycled a tank... I've just put dechlorinated water in there and pour bio spira in there. My second tank i had (55 gal) i just swapped filters with my buddy that had reds as well, and let it go like that. Bio spira is kind of expensive, but its probably worth it in this situation


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

dalyhawk said:


> pick up a little container of bio spira... It helps set up the bacteria REAL quick. I know it's bad, but due to lack of previous experience, i've never cycled a tank... I've just put dechlorinated water in there and pour bio spira in there. My second tank i had (55 gal) i just swapped filters with my buddy that had reds as well, and let it go like that. Bio spira is kind of expensive, but its probably worth it in this situation


Believe it or not, I turned off the lights, and stayed away from the tank for awhile. And I noticed the fish swimming through out the tank. My girlfriend maybe said I should give him some food, so I walked over and put some food in the tank, when I did that, back down he went to the sand. Maybe he is still getting used to the tank.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

he probably won't eat anything for a few days... when a fish enters a new tank they usually wont eat until they have are comfortable. I wouldn't worry about feeding him until he is looking comfortable, but don't be surprised if it takes 3-4 days.

try to reduce the stress as much as possible, don't open the tank up, but give him his space, let him relax and like others have said get some spira in there. Keep an eye on him, make sure you have put a declorinater in the water, and keep us updated.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

my buddy had two oscars that would do the same thing. bunch of panzy ass fish. if you stepped into the room and suprised them at all, they would play dead. i hate oscars. very smart, but dumb as hell at the same time.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That is quite a common behavior for a stressed oscar. You still need to get a test kit to test your water parameters though...reusing SW sand in a freshwater tank isn't usually a good idea, especially for central and SA cichlids (maybe Africans).


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's not a matter of "Getting used to the tank."
It's that your tank isn't cycled.

Like Daly said, get some Biospira in there.
Hopefully he'll ride out the cycling process.


----------

